# Possible defect SAFETY WALTER PK380



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

*October 2012
Possible defect on the manual safety of **Walther** PK380 pistols*
We have been notified by Carl Walther GmbH that during an internal quality check, they may have detected a possible defect on the manual safety of Walther PK380 pistols being prepared for shipment. Walther was able to identify the possible affected pistols to a serial number range PK 101201 - PK 112155, shipped between May and September 2012. Walther asks that you immediately stop the delivery of these pistols. Walther will soon provide additional details that will be communicated to you. In the meantime, we ask that you identify the purchasers of any pistols within this serial number range. Thank you for your cooperation. :whistling:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Im thinking we may see some missing toes.....


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Just remember that a safety is a mechanical device that can fail.

Always treat the gun as if it is loaded (DO not sweep yourself!)

And you'll be fine

PS: Not saying to not have the gun checked and in good working order......


----------

